# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  last hope

## Chester_lad

Hi all new here just come across this site and found some ctc threads 

OK  here goes 

Had my black ctc printer for over 2 weeks now and since day one I've had problems with prints not coming out right size 

I tried printing a side piece for me quadcopter and the screen sizes were correct so I printed it prints it 4mm to small in the length.  

OK read online best to update to sailfish so after 2 days got it on printed still the same . 

Print a 20mm cube 

Comes out at 19.67x19.58.20.11mm 

Emailed the seller no joy . 

How do I get it to print to correct size   .

----------


## curious aardvark

right - to start with go to the flashforge section - basically they are all replicator dual clones and that's where most of the basic info threads are :-) 

First thing to try is change the software. If you are using replicator-g - try makerware desktop: 
http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...-x86-computers

The cube dimensions are actually pretty good. bear in mind that at those tolearances just applying a little more pressure on your calipers will make a lot of difference. 
Also filament type and make, print temperature and print speed will effect final sizes as well. 

Abs won't size as easily as pla. And cheap pla won't size as easily as good pla. 
Desktop 3d printing is as much an art as a science. 
If your model prints too short - make it longer. It's often that simple.

----------


## Chester_lad

Hi thank you for reply . 

I have used makerbot software and replicatorg also . 

And I've used the pla that came with the machine . 

And I have some abs but haven't got that to print very well at all just gets stuck round the nozzle.  

Will have a look at the software linked and in other threads

----------


## Mjolinor

Stick with it, you will sort it and learn a lot. Once that is done I am sure oyu will be happy with the machine, good buy for the cost.

----------


## curious aardvark

I recommend reprapper tech co ltd pla. 
It just works, stronger than cheap abs, great dimensionality and minimal warping and a good price too. 
So far every type and colour I've had from them has just been amazing. I've got some wood coloured at the moment that's also translucent and seriously strong.

----------


## Nargg

I've never known any printer to print perfectly on size.  First of all, Filament shrinks.  You have to test print if you are building your models from scratch.  Then be ready to tweak the models, a lot.  a WHOLE lot sometimes.  Keep at it, you'll get there.

----------


## curious aardvark

yep what he said. 

Once you know the machine and filament - you can easily adjust for variations.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> Comes out at 19.67x19.58.20.11mm


Are you sure you are using PLA? Those values are more in line with ABS (less shrinkage) than PLA. As a general rule the shrinkage for ABS is 0.7% so you will need to scale up your model by this amount before you slice either in your CAD software or in your slicer.

However if you are using PLA then I would suggest calibrating your extruder before continuing.

----------

